# Software that can suggest receipes with known ingredients?



## Grainer (9/11/13)

Anyone know if there is software that can suggest receipes with known ingredients?

Grainer


----------



## bum (9/11/13)

They sell beer at the shops.


----------



## Pickaxe (10/11/13)

!Sorry mate that sounds like a question from the ubiquitous Swedish backpacker. What do you mean by known ingredients? Ingredients you have on hand? Or ingredients you are familiar with and/or can buy, ie locally available? 

Im thinking you mean what you have on hand. That's like asking for a reverse cookbook. I have quail, cheese, leather, brandy and onions, now give me a recipe. Impossible.

What are you trying to make? That's the first question.

pickaxe


----------



## mojonojo (10/11/13)

Beer alchemy has this feature.


----------



## Hubert (10/11/13)

+1 for Beer Alchemy. It uses the ingredients loaded into your inventory and spits out a suggested brew with any ingredients you may be lacking. 

Cheers,

H.


----------



## Hubert (10/11/13)

It's only available for mac at this stage, however there are also apps for iOS devices. Good thing is, they easily sync between each other. 

http://www.kentplacesoftware.com/

Cheers,

H.

Edit: added link.


----------



## punkin (10/11/13)

You may like MHB's Brew Builder too.

http://www.ubrew.com.au/web/membersignup.asp



BitOfAConstructivePostRatherThanBelittlingSomeonePunkin


----------

